# what are your Country's biggest contribution to the human civilization



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

China's 4 greatest inventions

Paper
typography
powder
compass


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

Australia

Gold
Heaps of new medical breakthroughs 
Kylie 
Actors like; Russel Crowe, Nicole Kidman, Mel Gibson, Kate Blanchet and many more
other things i cant think of hha


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

Most important contributions to human civillisation:
- Modern political ideology
- Industrialisation
- Globalisation
- Greatest prolonged democratic and economic contribution after the diffusion of the Empire (eg largest democracy on the planet: India, etc)
- English: the world's first trully global language
- London: the city of cities

Other important, but not as siginificant inventions as the ones above (in my humble opinion):
- Computer
- www.
- Jet engine
- Tank
- Radar
- Aircraft carrier
- Antibiotics
- Ball bearing
- Telephone
- Discovering DNA + DNA fingerprinting 
- Elastic
- Rubber band
- Soft drinks (ie what Coke is)
- Silicone
- Fax Machine
- Mass-vaccination
- Thermos
- Fuel cell
- Sunglasses
- Xmas greeting card
- IVF
- Train
- Vaccum Cleaner
- Maglev
- Hovercraft
- Matches
- Stainless steel
- Particle Accelerator
- Shoelaces
- Flushing toilet
- Cement
- Cloning
- CAT scan


----------



## Craig (Sep 2, 2004)

Thats a pretty comprehensive and I'd say hard to beat list there nick-taylor - brings a lump to my throat


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

France's biggest contribution to the human civilization:
- The universal declaration of Human rights
- Photography (Niepce was French)
- Cinema (The Lumière brothers was Fench)
- Color photography (Lumière brothers)
- Reinforced concrete
- Prestressed concrete

Other invention:
- Braille (Louis braille invented braille printing for the blinds)
- Altimeter
- Pencils (Conté was French)
- Bic pencil (Baron Bic)
- Scuba equipment (Cousteau was French)
- Stethoscope (Laennec)
- Electroscope
- Digital calculator (Blaise Pascal invented the concept)
- Bikini (perhaps one of the most important invention of this list)
- Parachutes (First real parachute as Da Vinci's one was just a drawing)
- Neon lights (Georges Claude)
- Helicopters (Paul Cornu)
- Blood transfusion (Jean-Baptiste Denys)
- Fire extinguisher (Hoppfer)
- Hot air baloon (Montgolfier brothers)
- Sewing machines (Thimmonier)
- Pasteurisation for food conservation (Pasteur)
- Bicycles (Michaux 1860)
- Various discoveries relative to the atom and radioactivity (Curie's family)

(- Diesel engine, invented by a GERMAN born in France and who lived in Paris  )


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

french kiss


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

Australia's biggest contribution is a difference.

We're yobbs. We see Americans as stuck-up and Europe as old-school.

But, while being yobbs, we do not swoop to the level of the American hippie. We are laxy, but more like a greek lazy. We'll do it when the shit's about to hit the fan. Maybe that's because Melbourne is the biggest Greek population outside of Greece.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

nick-taylor said:


> Other important, but not as siginificant inventions as the ones above (in my humble opinion):
> - Computer
> - www.
> - Jet engine
> ...


If that should be england, the list ist defenitly flawed (I don't say everythink is wrong but there are some major mistakes).


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

^ lol yea, computer and www. is wrong for sure!

many are wrong, also 1 thing im sure of, hovercraft is japanise


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

Yugoslavia - Serbia is the most important country - its man - NIKOLA TESLA invented electricity, and also x-rays, & just before dying worked on wireless electicity transmission & a "death ray" . He's also the person that developed the radar! Oh and the RADIO! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla

"Nikola Tesla is the true unsung prophet of the electric age; without whom our radio, auto ignition, telephone, alternating current power generation and transmission, radio and television would all have been impossible."





































http://www.teslasociety.com/


Nikola Tesla 



Nikola Tesla was one of the most important engineers of his time. Although he never received a university degree, he was one of the pioneers of radio, took some of the first X-ray photographs, constructed the first radio-controlled robots, and built the first AC power system. And yet, for all this, why is Tesla not remembered as a great engineer like his contemporaries Edison and Marconi? Why has Tesla's name become associated with pseudo-science, his work the province of bizarre cults and conspiracy theories1? Why has Tesla's contribution to science been marginalised by orthodox history?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/alabaster/A486182


Inventions: a telephone repeater, rotating magnetic field principle, polyphase alternating-current system, induction motor, alternating-current power transmission, Tesla coil transformer, wireless communication, radio, fluorescent lights, and more than 700 other patents.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Jury said:


> ^ lol yea, computer and www. is wrong for sure!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Berners_Lee

Sir Timothy John "Tim" Berners-Lee, KBE, (TimBL or TBL) (b. June 8, 1955) is the inventor of the World Wide Web (along with Robert Cailliau) and head of the World Wide Web Consortium, which oversees its continued development.

*Berners-Lee was born in London, England*, and attended Emanuel School in Wandsworth.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Babbage

Charles Babbage (December 26, 1791 – October 18, 1871) was an English mathematician, analytical philosopher and (proto-) computer scientist *who was the first person to come up with the idea of a programmable computer*. Parts of his uncompleted mechanisms are on display in the London Science Museum. In 1991, working from Babbage's original plans, a Difference Engine was completed, and functioned perfectly. They were built to tolerances achievable in the 19th century, indicating that Babbage's machine would have worked.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Jury said:


> 1 thing im sure of, hovercraft is japanise


About as Japanese as Cornish Pasties!

http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/blhovercraft.htm


----------



## wickedestcity (Jul 23, 2004)

> *Toadman*
> Australia's biggest contribution is a difference.
> 
> We're yobbs. We see Americans as stuck-up and Europe as old-school.
> ...


Yobbo:
1-An Australian lout, the close cousin of the bogan. Much like American white trash or lummox. Their habitats usually are with female yobbos, known as Shelias and large canines usually a bull terrier breed. Often has autmated transport of a ute kind
2-A loud, inconsiderate person, usually found in groups for self preservation. Sometimes prone to violence,always found with beer and cheap smokes. Usually smell.
The "hill" at any football match of any code is the usual haunt of the Yobbo.
3-A yobbo is someone with a bush australian back groud and bad tast. Or from a poorer white australian background.
a yobbo is steve erwin(the shorts give it away!)or slim dusty.


lol doesent sound like somthing to be proud of man!


----------



## BenJoiNO (Nov 30, 2004)

Brazil: 

Airplane
Music


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

km-sh said:


> China's 4 greatest inventions
> 
> Paper
> typography
> ...


You forgot Paper Books, Ink, Firework, Spaghetti(noodle), Medicine, Silk, Planetarium, Iron Casting, Paper Currency, Mapping and Ketchup....

As for USA ....list too long. big thing like Light Bulb, Telegraph, Commercially Sugar Making, Computer...O yea and Airplane too.
small things like Adhesive Type, Bar Code, Jeans, Bubble Gum, Cash Register, Cellular Phone, Coca-Cola, Crayons, Dishwasher, Escalator, Fountain Pen, Bifocal, Sawing Machines, Microwave, Pantyhose, Typewriter, Smoke Alarm, Teabag, Windshield Wiper, Xerography, Zipper....


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Sexas said:


> As for USA... Teabag,


You invented the teabag? and you don't even drink much tea. We missed out on that one, should've been us :no:


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

BenJoiNO said:


> Brazil:
> 
> Airplane
> Music


Airplane from Brazil? Everybody know airplane was invented 1903 by Wright Brothers in North Carolina.


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> You invented the teabag? and you don't even drink much tea. We missed out on that one, should've been us :no:


Yap, Tea bags were invented by Thomas Sullivan around 1908. The first bags were made from silk. Sullivan was a tea and coffee merchant in New York who began packaging tea sample in tiny silk bags, but many customers brewed the tea in them (the tea-filled bag was placed directly into the boiling water where the tea brewed, instead of the traditional way of brewing loose tea in a teapot). Later tea bags were made of thin paper.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

5 Pin Bowling ...a truly Canadian sport invented by T.E. Ryan of Toronto in 1909

Able Walker ...the walker was patented by Norm Rolston in 1986

Access Bar ...patented food bar designed to help burn fat by Dr Larry Wang

Air-Conditioned Railway Coach ...invented by Henry Ruttan in 1858

Abdominizer ...the infomercial exercise darling invented by Dennis Colonello in 1984

AC Radio Tube ..invented by Edward Samuels Rogers in 1925

Acetylene ...Thomas L. Wilson invented the production process in 1892

Acetylene Buoy ...invented by Thomas L. Wilson in 1904

Agrifoam Crop Cold Protector ...co-invented in 1967 by D. Siminovitch & J. W. Butler

Analytical Plotter ...a 3d map making system invented by Uno Vilho Helava in 1957

Andromonon ...a 3 wheeled vehicle invented in 1851 by Thomas Turnbull

Anti-Gravity Suit ...invented by Wilbur Rounding Franks in 1941, a suit for high altitude jet pilots

Automatic Foghorn ...the first steam foghorn was invented by Robert Foulis in 1859

Automatic Machinery Lubricator ...one of the many inventions invented by Elijah McCoy, the "Real McCoy"

Automatic Postal Sorter ...in 1957, Maurice Levy invented a postal sorter that could handle 200,000 letters an hour

Basketball ...invented by James Naismith in 1891

Bone Marrow Compatibility Test ...invented by Barbara Bain in 1960

Bromine ...a process to extract was invented by Herbert Henry Dow in 1890

Calcium Carbide ...in 1892, Thomas Leopold Willson invented a process for Calcium Carbide

Canada Dry Ginger Ale ...invented in 1907 by John A. McLaughlin

Chocolate Nut Bar ...Arthur Ganong made the first nickel bar in 1910

Computerized Braille ...invented by Roland Galarneau in 1972

Creed Telegraph System ..in 1900, Fredrick Creed invented a way to convert Morse Code to text

Compound Steam Engine ...invented by Benjamin Franklin Tibbetts in 1842

CPR Mannequin ...invented by Dianne Croteau in 1989.

Electric Car Heater ...Thomas Ahearn invented the first electric car heater in 1890

Electric Cooking Range ...Thomas Ahearn invented the first in 1882

Electric Light Bulb ...Henry Woodward invented the electric light bulb in 1874 and sold the patent to Thomas Edison

Electron Microscope ...Eli Franklin Burton, Cecil Hall, James Hillier, Albert Prebus co-invented the electron microscope in 1937

Electric Organ ...Morse Robb of Belleville, Ontario, patented the world's first electric organ in 1928

Electric Streetcar - Invented by John Joseph Wright in 1883

Fathometer ...An early form of sonar invented by Reginald A. Fessenden in 1919

Film Colourization ...invented by Wilson Markle in 1983

Garbage Bag ...(polyethylene) invented by Harry Wasylyk in 1950

Goalie Mask ...invented by Jaques Plante in 1960

Gramophone ...co-invented by Alexander Graham Bell & Emile Berliner in 1889

Green Ink ...currency or greenbacks ink invented by Thomas Sterry Hunt in 1862

Half-tone Engraving ...co-invented by Georges Edouard Desbarats & William Augustus Leggo in 1869

Heart Pacemaker ...invented by Dr. John A. Hopps in 1950

Hydrofoil Boats ...co-invented by Alexander Graham Bell, & Casey Baldwin in 1908

IMax Movie System ...co-invented in 1968 by Grahame Ferguson, Roman Kroitor and Robert Kerr

Instant Mashed Potatoes ...dehydrated potato flakes were invented by Edward A. Asselbergs, in 1962

Insulin Process ...Fredrick Banting, J. J. Macleod, Charles Best and Collip invented the process for insulin in 1922

JAVA ...a programming language invented by James Gosling in 1994

Jetliner ...the first jetliner was designed by James Floyd in 1949

Jolly Jumper ...a baby's delight invented by Olivia Poole in 1959

Kerosene ...invented by Doctor Abraham Gesner in 1846

Lawn Sprinkler ...another invention made by the Real McCoy

Light Bulb Leads ..leads made of nickel & iron alloy were invented by Reginald A. Fessenden in 1892

Marquis Wheat ...invented by Sir Charles E. Saunders in 1908

Mcintosh Apple ...invented by John McIntosh in 1796

Music Synthesizer ...invented by Hugh Le Caine in 1945

Newsprint ...invented by Charles Fenerty in 1838

Odometer ...invented by Samuel McKeen in 1854

Paint Roller ...invented by Norman Breakey of Toronto in 1940

Plexiglas ...(Polymerized Methyl Methacrylate) invented by William Chalmers in 1931

Polypump Liquid Dispenser ...Harold Humphrey made pumpable liquid hand soap possible in 1972

Portable Film Developing System ...invented by Arthur Williams McCurdy in 1890, but he foolishly sold the patent to George Eastman in 1903

Potato Digger ...invented by Alexander Anderson in 1856

Process to Extract Helium from Natural Gas ...invented by Sir John Cunningham McLennan in 1915

Prosthetic Hand ...an electric prosthetic invented by Helmut Lucas in 1971

Quartz Clock ...Warren Marrison developed the first quartz clock

R-Theta Navigation System ...invented by J.E.G. Wright in 1958

Radio-Transmitted Voice ...invented by Reginald A. Fessenden in 1904

Railway Car Brake ...invented by George B. Dorey in 1913

Railway Sleeper Car ...invented by Samuel Sharp in 1857

Robertson Screw ...invented by Peter L. Robertson in 1908

Rotary Blow Molding Machine ...this plastic bottle maker was invented by Gustave Côté in 1966

Rotary Railroad Snowplow ...invented by J.E. Elliott in 1869

Rubber Shoe Heels ...Elijah McCoy patented an important iimprovement to rubber heels in 1879

Safety Paint ...a high reflectivity paint invented by Neil Harpham in 1974

Screw Propeller ...a ship's propeller invented by John Patch in 1833

Silicon Chip Blood Analyzer ...invented by Imants Lauks in 1986

SlickLicker ...made for cleaning oil spills, patented by Richard Sewell in 1970

Snowblower ...invented by Arthur Sicard in 1925

Snowmobile ...invented by Joseph-Armand Bombardier in 1922

Standard Time ...invented by Sir Sanford Fleming in 1878

Stereo-orthography Map Making System ...invented by T.J. Blachut, Stanley Collins in 1965

Superphosphate Fertilizer ...invented by Thomas L. Wilson in 1896

Synthetic Sucrose ...invented by Dr. Raymond Lemieux in 1953

Television ...Reginald A. Fessenden patented a television system in 1927

Television Camera ...invented by F. C. P. Henroteau in 1934

Telephone ..invented by Alexander Graham Bell in 1876

Telephone Handset ...invented by Cyril Duquet in 1878

Tone-to-Pulse Converter ...invented by Michael Cowpland in 1974

Trivial Pursuit ...invented on December 15, 1979 by Chris Haney and Scott Abbott

Tuck-Away-Handle Beer Carton ...invented by Steve Pasjac in 1957

Undersea Telegraph Cable ...invented by Fredrick Newton Gisborne in 1857

UV-degradable Plastics ...invented by Dr. James Guillet in 1971

Variable Pitch Aircraft Propeller ...invented by Walter Rupert Turnbull in 1922

Walkie-Talkie ...invented by Donald L. Hings in 1942

Wireless Radio ...invented by Reginald A. Fessenden in 1900

Wirephoto ...Edward Samuels Rogers invented the first in 1925

Zipper ...invented by Gideon Sundback in 1913


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

Jury said:


> Australia
> 
> Gold
> Heaps of new medical breakthroughs
> ...


what the.. gold?? are you kidding? it's natural thing you can't invent gold


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

Toadman said:


> First of all, very precise. But, Slim Dusty was not a yobbo.
> The 'hill' is an essential part of any Australian stadium, particularly for cricket.
> In regard to number 3: Australians tend not to like the rich snobs who live in Sydney, Melbourne or Brisbane's Eastern Suburbs. I would say 75% of Australians live in a middle class and 20% in the poor lower class. And then, our middle class is still a bit poorer than our American counterparts. You really can't appreciate the Australian yob until you come to Australia and see it in person.
> 
> And by the way, Steve Irwin isn't a yob, he's a wanker


It's not people can't appreciate you Aussies. Aussies always love to express how much they are proud of being AUSSIE~, even if there's nothing to be proud of, they can even be proud of their laziness, their foolishness(sometimes), their terrible accent, their crazy footy....


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

I've got a question:
Was communism invented by the German or the Russians??


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Toadman said:


> The reason why Australia was colonised: So that Britain would have people to beat them at sports that they invented(Golf, Tennis, Rugby, Cricket)


You might not have noticed but England are World Champions of Rugby and will soon be holders of the Ashes once again


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

nick-taylor said:


> On another note forgot to mentionfor the UK:
> - Modern hockey


Modern hockey was created in Canada. Why do you think that they always hold the national pond hockey game, or whatever it is, every year in that remote town of Nova Scotia? They had a huge event there a couple years ago to commemorate the "birthplace of hockey".

The UK isn't even known for hockey, at all.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

I only managed to read the first page, and it looks like trash already. We are talking about BIGGEST contribution to human civilisation, no? Not an attempt to list out as many inventions as you can think of, big or small?


----------



## DoctorZero2 (Mar 2, 2005)

Alex Pox said:


> I've got a question:
> Was communism invented by the German or the Russians??


The theory is due to Karl Marx, a German. The Russians invented a doctrine based on this theory and where the first to implement it. They didn't go by the book though because they jumped right away from the feudal to the socialist stage without the intermediary capitalist stage. In the seventies the Chinese realized they made the same error and decided that their country would first have to become capitalist before being able to reach socialism and finally communism. So as you can see, the Chinese capitalism is ideologically bullet proof


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

The Russian Revolution was planned in Zurich by Lenin 
He was then a direct neighbour of the Cabaret Voltaire where Dadaism was invented by Hugo Ball, Hans and Sophie Täuber Arp etc...


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

bnmaddict said:


> France's biggest contribution to the human civilization:
> - The universal declaration of Human rights
> - Photography (Niepce was French)
> - Cinema (The Lumière brothers was Fench)
> ...


Don't forget the SI unit.


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> You might not have noticed but England are World Champions of Rugby and will soon be holders of the Ashes once again


Yeah, shut up. Rugby was not supposed to be played by kicking goals. The aim is to score tries. That was so stupid. And besides, we beaten you since then. And no, you don't have a hope in hell of winning the ashes any time soon. Oh, and the last game of soccer that Australia played against England, we won. It was only a friendly, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Zool (Mar 24, 2005)

It was stated that Edison was granted a patent in 1876. In fact he was not granted a patent because his "invention" too closely resembled an invention in the UK of a filament in a vacuum tube, developed by Joseph Swan in the 1860's.

In 1880, Swan and Edison teamed up to produce the first "practical" light bulb.


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

Alex Pox said:


> I've got a question:
> Was communism invented by the German or the Russians??


Communism has its trends from marxism which was penned by Karl Marx and Fredrick Engels in Britain (you can for instance sit in the seat where Karl Marx wrote the basis of marxism - it is in the Old Reading Room at the British Museum). Marxism itself is a basis of socialism which originated from the tensions created against capitalism in the first industrialised economy on the planet: England.

Communism is a corruption of Marx's work and even Lenin came to the Old Reading Room to pen his ideology down....we all pretty know the results - it just doesn't work. Just like pure capitalism never works.





Toadman said:


> Yeah, shut up. Rugby was not supposed to be played by kicking goals. The aim is to score tries. That was so stupid. And besides, we beaten you since then. And no, you don't have a hope in hell of winning the ashes any time soon. Oh, and the last game of soccer that Australia played against England, we won. It was only a friendly, but that's beside the point.


That is odd, because when it came to the Final in the last World Cup, the break down of points was as follows:

*Australia: 17*
Try: Tuqiri
Pen: Flatley (4)

*England: 20*
Try: Robinson
Pen: Wilkinson (4)
Drop: Wilkinson

Only difference was a drop kick which won England the game.....I don't think you should be preaching so much now.

As for waiting too who is better, well we have another 3 years and the depleted squad we have now won't be as easily overcome as you might think.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm Albanian, therefore:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Another, but very diffierent, ALBANIAN:


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

indonesia :
the green revolution 
the introduction of high-yoelding varieties(HYVs)


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

ejd03 said:


> what the.. gold?? are you kidding? it's natural thing you can't invent gold


read the name of the thread, its not "which country invented what" its what each country mostly contributed to the world, australia contributed gold, gold rushes .. etc


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

nick-taylor said:


> Most important contributions to human civillisation:
> - Modern political ideology
> - Industrialisation
> - Globalisation
> ...


see next page


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

^^^Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels were both germans.Das Manifest,the book they wrote and on which Communism is kind of based on,was written in german.


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

Matixvolta said:


> Don't forget the SI unit.


Exactly! 

Meters, kg, etc... All the units used in most of the world are French too!


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

nick-taylor said:


> Most important contributions to human civillisation:
> - Modern political ideology -> *What does that means?*
> - Industrialisation
> - Globalisation
> ...


In my French list, I only gave inventions none to be French... Most of the list is truely 100% Brit, but some are really arguable...


----------



## N/A (Jul 25, 2003)

In my French list, French kiss and French letter are the biggest contribution to the human civilization.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

- Modern political ideology *-> What does that means?* 

We invented modern politics I guess!

- London: the city of cities *-> What does that means??*

Doesnt mean anything really.

- Jet engine *-> The first jet was German, I think* 

Invented by Hans von Ohain and Sir Frank Whittle....so UK/German


- Telephone -> * Canadian? * 

Invented by Graham Bell ....

Alexander Graham Bell was born in 1847 in Edinburgh, Scotland. He moved to Canada when he was 23 and only then migrated to the USA. He was British so Brits can rightly claim the telephone is a British invention. 


- Xmas greeting card * -> ???? *

Sent at holidays to relitives to say how sorry they were they couldnt be there...cards soon became the norm...believed to have started in the UK

- Shoelaces -> * ??? Already used all over europe in the middle ages... *

God knows

- Cement -> * Invened in the Roman empire (-> Italian) *

Portland Cement...which it what we use today!

*-----------------------------------------------*



Didnt realised the last page was nearly over...so ive moved my post from the last page to this one...

continuing on for Britain...

- Banks
- Paper Money (I saw a japanese peson said they did....but I think it was us)
- The Stamp
- The Television....and Colour Television later on
- Traffic Lights
- cats-eyes 
- discovered AMERICA - In 1170 Welsh prince Madog ab Owain Gwynedd sailed from Wales in search of new lands and reached America.

A memorial tablet has been erected at Port Morgan, Mobile Bay, Alabama which reads: _ "In memory of Prince Madog, a Welsh explorer, who landed on the shores of Mobile Bay in 1170 and left behind, with the Indians, the Welsh language." _

- Submarine

"There was an English submarine that was not only demonstrated in the early 1600s but gave a test-ride to King James I. The design was created in 1578 by William Bourne, a mathematician. A Dutchman called Cornelis Drebbel came to London to test it in the Thames. Between 1620 and 1624 he did many tests; his oar-propelled craft worked at depths of five metres for several hours."

- Cork Screws
- Gas Mask
- Lawn Mower
- Clockwork Radio
- Ejector Seat
- Polyester 
- Periscope 
- Torpedo
- Toilet Paper
- Vacuum Cleaner 
- Viagra 
- *FIRST POWERED FLIGHT...*

"When I ask people "Who invented the aeroplane?" they usually say "The Wright Brothers." In fact the world's first powered flight took place not in America in 1903, but at Chard in Somerset 55 years earlier, and the man who made it happen was John Stringfellow." 

- Mobile phones
- Magnifying glass
- telescope
- Smallpox vaccination
- Torch (flashlight)
- Telegraph (with US)
- Photography (With France)
- Antiseptic surgery
- Air-inflated rubber tire
- Motion picture camera (with US)
- Two-color motion picture camera

- Football
- Rugby
- Golf
- Tennis
- Cricket
- Squash
- Modern badminton
- Archery
- Modern hockey
- Baseball (mostly US)

"The game developed from a British game called "rounders." A variation of rounders in America, called "town ball," was played until 1845, when Alexander Cartwright of Hoboken, N.J., started creating a variation of town ball with different rules. "

- Bobsleigh
- Bowls
- Gloved Boxing
- Darts
- Tenpin Bowling


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

Inventions/discoveries from *Scotland, UK*:

Adhesive postage stamps,
*anaesthetics*,
*antiseptics*,
artificial diamonds,
reaping machine,
Bank of England,
latent heat,
Brownian Movement,
Buicks,
chemical bonds,
*penicillin*, 
the decimal point,
documentary films,
Encyclopedia Britannica,
engineering sciences,
fax machines, 
*first cloned mammal*,
flailing machines,
geosciences,
golf,
historical novels,
hypodermic syringes,
Kelvin scale,
percussion powder,
logarithms,
Maxwell's Equations,
marmalade, 
Mackintosh raincoats (water-resistant material),
tarmac [Macadamised roads],
microwaves,
colloid chemistry,
breech-loading rifle,
tubular Steel,
quinine,
sociology,
pneumatic tyres,
pink bathtubs?,
hollow pipe drainage,
Peter Pan,
*radar*,
paleobiology,
polarization,
cure for scurvy,
King Arthur,
Halloween,
refrigerators,
Neptune,
bakelite,
iron bridges,
solitons,
*the steam engine [early train]*,
*telephones*,
thermos flasks/dewars,
The Telegraph,
*television*,
the stereotype,
sulphuric acid,
the steam hammer,
cure for insomnia,
paraffin,
Sherlock Holmes,
Toad of Toad Hall,
Long John Silver,
Jekyll and Hide,
Auld Land Syne,
whisky,
US Navy,
Chilean Navy,
*economics*,
cloud chamber...

:eek2: 
Pretty long list for a country of 5 million ... imagine a world without pink bathtubs .. oh the horror.
Read more here: http://www.magicdragon.com/Wallace/thingscot.html


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

Be_Happy said:


> Inventions/discoveries from *Scotland, UK*:
> 
> Adhesive postage stamps,
> *anaesthetics*,
> ...



plz read the previous pages about NIKOLA TESLA, he invented the radar.


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

Physicist, Sir Robert Watson-Watt, was the mind behind the radar network on the coast of England that detected incoming German aircraft in World War II. He had worked on the radio detection of thunderstorms (hazardous to aviators) during World War I. In 1935 he proposed a method for locating aircraft by a radio-pulse technique. The radar system was invaluable to the defense of Britain during the Battle of Britain in 1940. It operated day and night over a range of 40 miles, giving the Royal Air Force information about the height and bearing of German planes.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, France it is also :

Modern Olympic Games (Summer and Winter = Baron Pierre de Coubertin)
FIFA world cup (Jules Rimet)

Only those two enjoy my life 'cause it's events that link the world in celebration.


----------



## James704 (Jun 16, 2004)

Democracy?


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

Radar
Tesla, in August 1917, first established principles regarding frequency and power level for the first primitive radar units in 1934. In the 1917 The Electrical Experimenter, he stated the principles of modern military radar in detail. His study of high-voltage, high-frequency alternating current led to this development. He had formed the concept of using radio waves to detect objects at a distance.

Tesla stated,

"For instance, by their [standing electromagnetic waves] use we may produce at will, from a sending station, an electrical effect in any particular region of the globe; [with which] we may determine the relative position or course of a moving object, such as a vessel at sea, the distance traversed by the same, or its speed." 
Tesla proposed to use electromagnetic waves to determine the relative position, speed, and course of a moving object and other modern concepts of radar. He had proposed it might help find submarines (which it isn't well-suited for), though it was first applied successfully to find aircraft (after their later proliferation) and surface ships during World War II. Emil Girardeau, working with the first French radar systems, stated he was building radar systems "conceived according to the principles stated by Tesla".

By the twenties, Tesla was reportedly negotiating with the United Kingdom government under Prime Minister Chamberlain about a ray system. Tesla had also stated that efforts had been made to steal the "death ray" (though they had failed). The Chamberlain government was removed, though, before any final negotiations occurred. The incoming Baldwin government found no use for Tesla's suggestions and ended negotiations.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

About the telephone controversies :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonio_Meucci 

Also the plane :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cl%E9ment_Ader 

Clément Ader was born where A380 was born, so it is not really strange finally


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

On February 12, 1935, Robert Watson-Watt sent a memo of a proposed RADAR system to the British Air Ministry, entitled "Detection and location of aircraft by radio methods". In 1915 he joined the Royal Aircraft Factory at Ditton Park, in Hampshire, England, as a meteorologist, where he attempted to use radio signals generated by lightning strikes to map out thunderstorms. The difficulty in pinpointing the direction of these high-speed signals led to the use of rotating directional antennas, and in 1923 the use of oscilloscopes in order to display them in 2-D. At this point the only missing part of a functioning radar was the broadcaster.

In 1934, Watson-Watt was well established in the area of radio, and was approached by H.E. Wimperis from the Air Ministry, who asked about the use of radio to produce a 'death ray'. While he knew this to be unlikely, he pointed out that in the absence of progess, 'meanwhile attention is being turned to the still difficult, but less unpromising, problem of radio detection and numerical considerations on the method of detection by reflected radio waves will be submitted when required.' Watson-Watt and his assistant Arnold Wilkins published a report on the topic in February 1935, titled The Detection of Aircraft by Radio Methods.

By the time World War 2 began, viable radar technology existed in the oscilloscope type SCR-270 Radar.


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

^ meh read my previous post


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

I did. It says:



Jury said:


> He had formed the *concept* of using radio waves to detect objects at a distance.


----------



## Zool (Mar 24, 2005)

Tesla was one of many who formed the concept of using radio waves to detect objects but Sir Robert Watson-Watt was the man who did it.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Oh great...another one of these threads...


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

Declaration of the Rights of Man and of the Citizen


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

why does that angel have black wings ..


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Australia can have the radar if they want....doesnt make any differance....anything else that Australia can claim?


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

eddyk said:


> Australia can have the radar if they want....doesnt make any differance....anything else that Australia can claim?


actualy i was claiming the radar for nikola tesla, an yugoslav-american inventer-scientist ....


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Does australia have any major inventions?

I mean one on par with what you can find in that gigantic list if british inventions up above ^


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

i guess so, tho im not aware of it, nor am a aware of any other country's inventions


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

"
The Australian currency
Australia was the first country in the world to have a complete system of bank notes based on plastic (polymer). These notes provide much greater security against counterfeiting. They also last four times as long as conventional paper (fibrous) notes.

The innovative technology by which the notes are produced, developed entirely in Australia, offers artists brilliant scope for the creation of images that reflect the histories and natural environments of their countries. At the same time the polymer notes are cleaner than paper notes and easily recyclable. Australia's currency consists of coins of five, 10, 20 and 50 cent and one and two dollar denomination; and notes of five, 10, 20, 50 and 100 dollar denomination. "


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

Telephone was definitely invented by Meucci not Bell


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

I forgot credit card, by talking about currency. Love has no country indeed.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

...


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

```
Any proof?
```
Open any history book or make a search on google,you will find many.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Hugely debateable....seeing and he was trying to invent one but wasnt succesful...where are AGB was!


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

impossible to say... maybe some medical thing like the pacemaker or something?? i have no idea...


----------



## Aryan (May 21, 2004)

The first computer virus in the world was created in Pakistan. I don't think we've generally contributed anything good to the world. Wait, the world's thinnest watch was invented in Pakistan.


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

Here's an updated and more comprehensive list of *Scottish* inventions:

*Scottish Discoveries and Inventions*

*Mathematical & Financial*
Logarithms
The Bank of England
Capitalism
Economics
The overdraft
The decimal point

*Technological*
Buicks
The reflecting telescope
Artificial Diamonds
Hollow pipe drainage
The threshing machine
Iron bridges
Iron plough
Steam powered marine engine
Steam traction engine
The reaping machine
The gravitating compass
Street lighting
The steam engine
The pneumatic tyre
Kelvin scale
The pedal bicycle
Tarmacadam (the modern road surface)
The locomotive
The bus
The steam hammer
The telegraph
Percussion cap [bullet]
Coal-gas lighting
Blackboard & coloured chalk
ATM [auto-teller-machine]
The thermos flask
The telephone
World time zones
The gas mask
Colour photographs
The microwave
The lawnmower
Television
Clerk cycle gas engine
The fax machine
The photocopier
Video
The kaleidoscope

*Scientific*
Theory of combustion
Oil refining
Carbon Dioxide
Sociology
Colloid chemistry
Sulphuric acid
The cloud chamber
Paraffin
Maxwell's equations of electromagnetism
Percussion powder
Polarization of light
Electric light
Paleobiology
Chemical bonds
Brownian Movement
Latent Heat
Geology
Gardenias
Helium
Breech-loading rifle
Radar
Neon
Artificial ice
Refrigerator
Neptune
Bakelite
Dolly, the cloned sheep

*Medical*
The hypodermic syringe
Cure for Insomnia
Ultra-sound scanner
Quinine [cure for malaria]
Anaesthesia
Morphine
Antiseptics
Cure for scurvy
Insulin
Penicillin
Interferon
The thermometer
Ante-natal clinics

*Sport*
Golf
Curling
Shinty
Tennis courts
The bowling green

*Electronic*
The alpha chip
Blue lasers
Kerr Lens Modelocking techniques

*Everyday Items*
Adhesive postage stamp
Marmalade
Writing paper
The fountain pen
Postcards
Whisky
The Mackintosh (aka raincoats)
Waterproofs
Suspenders

*Miscellaneous*
Finger-printing
Encyclopaedia Britannica
King Arthur
Halloween
Toad of Toad Hall
Long John Silver
Jekyll and Hyde
Auld Lang Syne
Documentary films
Air-raid shelter
Historical Novels
Grand Theft Auto [video-game]
The traffic cone
Sherlock Holmes
Peter Pan
US navy
Chilean navy


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

He invented it, unfortunately he was poor and therefore not able to pay The US Patent office to get the rights of the invention.

Even the american government that has for many years tried to defend Bell has some years ago finally acknowledged that telephone is Meucci's creation.


----------



## Aryan (May 21, 2004)

Oh I forgot, 90% of all footballs in the world are made in Pakistan, so I guess we give the world football


----------



## FerrariEnzo (Dec 19, 2003)

You people are pathetic.


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

nick-taylor said:


> Most important contributions to human civillisation:
> - Modern political ideology
> - Industrialisation
> - Globalisation
> ...


the germans invented the jet engine
for portugal: the arabs introduced the astrolab into europe


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

For Australia:

From About.com:

Democratic Firsts 

First place in the world to have a secret ballot in elections (1856) 
First Place in the world to give women the vote. (1894) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Legal Firsts 
Torrens Title. An Australian invented the worlds first method of land registration. Now in use by many countries around the world. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sporting Firsts 
First country in the world to beat America in it America's cup. (*Not sure about this)
Only country to have attended every modern Olympic games. (*I think Greece has as well)
The first country to employ skiing as a sport. (1863) 
The Australian crawl. Until the 1890's competetive freestyle was done with the head out of the water. (Remember how Tarzan used to swim in the movies?) Australian Dick Cavill popularised it and enabled it to be accepted in world class meetings. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Australian Inventions

Australia has always been an inventive place. The Aborigines showed a mastery of physics to create hunting equipment like the boomerang and woomera. Likewise, Convicts showed a great capacity to think outside the square to evade capture, attempt escape or to steal. On one occasion, a Convict decided to disguise himself as a Kangaroo so the barking guard dogs would not seem suspicious. The plan was working brilliantly until a trooper decided to use the Kangaroo for target practice. 

The legacy of these foundations is a culture of pragmatic decision making that although sometimes leads to hair-brain ideas, usually show great resourcefulness and adaptability. 

1838 Pre-paid postage - Colonial Postmaster-General of New South Wales, James Raymond introduced the world's first pre-paid postal system.

1843 Grain stripper - John Ridley and John Bull of South Australia developed the world's first grain stripper that cut the crop then removed and placed the grain into bins. 

1856 Refrigerator - Using the principal of vapour compression, James Harrison produced the world's first practical refrigerator. He was commissioned by a brewery to build a machine that cooled beer.

1858 Football - In 1858 Tom Will and Henry Harrison wrote the first ten rules of Football, thus becoming the first people in the world to codify a kicking-ball game. These rules predate those of Rugby, Soccer and Gridiron. Football may have been inspired by the Aboriginal jumping/kicking game of Marn Grook. 

1874 The underwater torpedo - Invented by Louis Brennan, the torpedo had two propellers, rotated by wires which were attached to winding engines on the shore station. By varying the speed at which the two wires were extracted, the torpedo could be steered to the left or right by an operator on the shore. 

1876 Stump jump plough- Robert and Clarence Bowyer Smith developed a plough which could jump over stumps and stones, enabling newly-cleared land to be cultivated. 

1885 Telpahane - The forerunner of the television. It was invented by Henry Sutton in Ballarat.

1879 Refrigeration - Credited with the manufacture of the first artificial ice, Eugene Nicolle and Thomas Sutcliffe Mort developed shipboard refrigeration that resulted in the export of meat from Australia to Great Britain.

1889 Electric Drill - Arthur James Arnot, patented the world's first electric drill on 20 August 1889 while he was an employee of the Union Electric Company in Melbourne. He designed it primarily to drill rock and to dig coal. 

1894 First powered flight - Perhaps inspired by the boomerang, Lawrence Hargrave discovered that curved surfaces lift more than flat ones. He subsequently built the world's first box-kite, hitched four together, added an engine and flew five metres. 

Hargrave corresponded freely with other aviation pioneers, including the Wright Brothers. But unlike the Americans who monopolised their ideas, Hargrave never patented his. Because it promised public access, Hargrave left all his research to the Munich Museum. 

Had Hargrave gained local support to further develop his ideas and not been so generous in sharing his ideas with other aviation pioneers, he probably would have been the first person in the world to achieve sustained and controlled powered flight. 

1897 Differential gears - David Shearer of South Australia built a steam car with a differential inside left rear wheel hub. 

1902 Notepad -For 500 years, paper had been supplied in loose sheets. J A Birchall decided that it would be a good idea to cut the sheets into half, back them with cardboard and glue them together at the top.

1903 Froth flotation process- The process of separating minerals from rock by flotation was developed by Charles Potter and Guillaume Delprat of New South Wales. 

1906 Feature film - The world's first feature length film, The Story of the Kelly Gang, was a little over an hour long. 

1906 Surf life-saving reel - The first surf life-saving reel in the world was demonstrated at Bondi Beach on 23 December 1906 by its designer Lester Ormsby. 

1910 Humespun process -The Humespun process was developed by Walter Hume of Humes Ltd for making concrete pipes of high strength and low permeability. The process revolutionised pipe manufacture in 1910 and has since been used around the world. 

1912 The tank - A South Australian named Lance de Mole submitted a proposal, to the British War Office, for a 'chain-rail vehicle which could be easily steered and carry heavy loads over rough ground and trenches'. The British war office liked the idea but then developed the tank themselves without paying royalties. 

1913 Automatic totalisator -The world's first automatic totalisator for calculating horse-racing bets was made by Sir George Julius.

1917 Aspro - A pain reliever based on aspirin was developed in Melbourne by George Nicholas. By 1940 it had become the world's most widely used headache and pain treatment.

1922 Vegemite - One of the world's richest sources of vitamin B, vegemite was invented by Dr. Cyril P. Callister. It is made by the autolysis of expired brewer's yeast: a process where the yeast's own enzymes break it down.

1924 Car radio - The first car radio was fitted to an Australian car built by Kellys Motors in New South Wales. 

1927 Speedo -In 1927 Speedo launched the revolutionary 'racer-back' style, which reduced fabric drag. In 1955, Speedo introduced the use of nylon for their racing swimwear. At the 1968, 1972 and 1976 Olympics, more than 70 per cent of all swimming medals were won by competitors wearing Speedo. 

1928 Flying Doctor Service - Reverend John Flynn founded the world's first Aerial Medical Service in 1928. 

1934 Ute- The utility vehicle, with a front like a car and a rear like a truck was designed by Lewis Brandt at the Ford Motor Company in Geelong, Victoria. 

1940 Zinc Cream - This white sun block made from zinc oxide was developed by the Fauldings pharmaceutical company. 
1942 Transverse folding stroller - Designed by Harold Cornish, the sturdy, lightweight design of his Stoway Strollers made life easier for many parents using public transport as it could be folded and placed under a tram seat. 

1944 Antibiotic penicillin- Produced by Howard Florey with help from a Pome named Ernst Chain. 
1945 The Hills Hoist - A rotary clothes line with a winding mechanism allowing the frame to be lowered and raised with ease. Invented by Lance Hill. 

1952 Victor mower - by Mervyn Victor Richardson, the two-stroke petrol lawn mower with rotary blades revolutionised mowing world wide. 

1950s Lagerphone- The lagerphone is a musical instrument made by nailing beer caps onto a stick. It is not known who invented it, but in the 50s it was popularised by the Heathcote Bushwackers as an alternative to the American wobbleboard.

1952 Atomic absorption spectrophotometer -Atomic absorption spectrophotometer is a complex analytical instrument incorporating micro-computer electronics and precision optics and mechanics, used in chemical analysis to determine low concentrations of metals in a wide variety of substances. It was first developed by Sir Alan Walsh of the CSIRO. 

1953 Solar hot water - Developed by R N Morse at the CSIRO

1957 Flame ionisation detector -The flame ionisation detector is one of the most accurate instruments ever developed for the detection of emissions. It was invented by Ian McWilliam. The instrument, which can measure one part in 10 million, has been used in chemical analysis in the petrochemical industry, medical and biochemical research, and in the monitoring of the environment. 

1957 Trousers with a permeant crease - The process for producing permanently creased fabric was invented by Dr Arthur Farnworth of the CSIRO. 

1958 Black box flight recorder - The 'black box' voice and instrument data recorder was invented by Dr David Warren in Melbourne.

1960 Plastic spectacle lenses - The world's first plastic spectacle lenses, 60 per cent lighter than glass lenses, were designed by Scientific Optical Laboratories.

1961 Ultrasound - David Robinson and George Kossoff's work at the Australian Department of Health, resulted in the first commercially practical water path ultrasonic scanner in 1961. 

1965 Inflatable escape slide - The inflatable aircraft escape slide which doubles as a raft was invented by Jack Grant of Qantas. 

1965 Wine cask -Invented by Thomas Angrove, the wine cask is a cardboard box housing a plastic container which collapses as the wine is drawn off, thus preventing contact with air.

1970 Variable rack and pinion steering - The variable ratio rack and pinion steering in motor vehicles was invented by Australian engineer, Arthur Bishop. 

1970 Staysharp knife- The self-sharpening knife was developed by Wiltshire. 

1972 Orbital internal combustion engine - The orbital combustion process engine was invented by engineer Ralph Sarich of Perth, Western Australia. 

1972- Instream analysis - To speed-up analysis of metals during the recovery process, which used to take up to 24 hours, Amdel Limited developed an on-the-spot analysis equipment called the In-Stream Analysis System, for the processing of copper, zinc, lead and platinum - and the washing of coal. This computerised system allowed continuous analysis of key metals and meant greater productivity for the mineral industry worldwide. 

1978 Plastic injection moulding software -Engineers at Moldflow Pty Ltd revolutionised the plastic injection process with a new computer aided engineering software, that simulated the injection moulding process and offered a design strategy to evaluate, refine and optimise successive simulations. The technique has been used widely in the automotive, whitegoods, computer, packaging, communications, aeronautical and photographic industries. 

1979 Race-cam - Race Cam was developed by Geoff Healey, an engineer with Australian Television Network Seven in Sydney. The tiny lightweight camera is used in sports broadcasts and provides viewers with spectacular views of events such as motor racing, which are impossible with conventional cameras 

1979 Bionic ear - The cochlear implant was invented by Professor Graeme Clark of the University of Melbourne. 

1982 The dual flush toilet - As dunnies have a celebrated status in Australia, it is apt that Australia has taken a central role in their evolution. In 1982, the dual flush toilet was responsible for savings in excess of 32000 litres of water per household a year. Pretty important in the world's dries inhabited continent. 

1980 Wave-piercing catamarans - The high speed catamarans were developed by Phillip Hercus and Robert Clifford of Incat in Tasmania. 

1983 Winged Keel - Ben Lexen designed a winged keel that helped Australia II end the American's 132 ownership of the America's cup. The keel gave the yacht better steering and manoeuvrability in heavy winds. 

1984 Frozen embryo baby- The world's first frozen embryo baby was born in Melbourne on 28th March 1984

1984 Baby Safety Capsule - Babies in a car crash used to bounce around like a soccer ball. In 1984, for the first time babies had a harness for their safe transportation in cars. 

1986 Gene shears - The discovery of gene shears was made by CSIRO scientists, Wayne Gerlach and Jim Haseloff. 

1992 Multi-focal contact lens- The world's first multi-focal contact lens was invented by optical research scientist, Stephen Newman in Queensland. 

1992 Supersonic combustion - The University of Queensland demonstrated the world's first supersonic combustion in an atmospheric flight test at Woomera on July 30, 2002. The craft reached speeds of more than Mach 8, or 8 times the speed of sound.

1993 Scramjet - The University of Queensland reported for the first time the development of a scramjet that achieved more thrust than drag. 

1993 Underwater pc - The world's first underwater computer with a five-button hand-held keypad was developed by Bruce Macdonald at the Australian Institute of Marine Science. 

1995 EXELGRAM - The world's most sophisticated optical anti-counterfeiting technology was developed by the CSIRO. 

1995 - Jindalee Radar System - The United States of America spent $11 billion developing an aeroplane that could not be detected by radar. Scientists at the CSIRO then concluded that if the plane could not be detected, perhaps the turbulance it makes passing through air could be. $1.5 million later, the Jindalee Radar system had transformed the stealth bomber into nothing more than an unusual looking aircraft.


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

wow go australia, yey we invented the sexy speedos    (when on sexy ppl haha)


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Berners_Lee
> 
> Sir Timothy John "Tim" Berners-Lee, KBE, (TimBL or TBL) (b. June 8, 1955) is the inventor of the World Wide Web (along with Robert Cailliau) and head of the World Wide Web Consortium, which oversees its continued development.
> 
> *Berners-Lee was born in London, England*, and attended Emanuel School in Wandsworth.


Bit he wasn't in the UK while doing its work. He was at the CERN in Geneva.
Ok you can claim its a UK contribution for giving him the place of birth. But than we have to do that for alot more people.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Kamasutra amongst others .


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

India is birthplace of* hinduism , buddhism , sikhism and jainism*
India invented the *Number System. Zero *was invented by Aryabhatta.

Indians also made advances in other areas of mathematics. Very early in their history they developed a simple* system of geometry. *This system was used to plan outdoor sites for hindu religious ceremonies. Indians also added to our knowledge of even more complicated branches of mathematics such as *trigonometry and calculus. *They studied these branches of mathematics in order to apply them to *astronomy.*"

The *World's first university* was established in Takshila in 700 BC. More than 10,500 students from all over the world studied more than 60 subjects. The University of Nalanda built in the 4th century CE was one of the greatest achievements of ancient India in the field of education.
*Sanskrit* is the mother of all the European languages. Sanskrit is the most suitable language for the computer software - a report in Forbes magazine, July 1987.

*Ayurveda* is the earliest school of medicine known to humans. Charaka, the father of medicine consolidated Ayurveda 2500 years ago. Today Ayurveda is fast regaining its rightful place in our civilization.
Although modern images of India often show poverty and lack of development, India was the richest country on earth until the time of British in the early 17th Century. Christopher Columbus was attracted by her wealth.
*The art of Navigation* was born in the river Sindh 6000 years ago. The very word Navigation is derived from the Sanskrit word NAV Gatih. The word navy is also derived from Sanskrit `Nou'.
Bhaskaracharya calculated the time taken by the earth to orbit the sun hundreds of years before the astronomer Smart. Time taken by earth to orbit the sun: (5th century) 365.258756484 days.
The *value of pi* was first calculated by Budhayana, and he explained the concept of what is known as the *Pythagorean Theorem.* He discovered this in the 6th century long before the European mathematicians. Algebra, Trigonometry and Calculus came from India. *Quadratic equations *were propounded by Sridharacharya in the 11th century. The largest numbers the Greeks and the Romans used were 106 whereas Hindus used numbers as big as 1053 with specific names as early as 5000 BCE during the Vedic period. Even today, the largest used number is Tera: 1012.

According to the Gemological Institute of America, up until 1896, India was the only source for diamonds to the world. 
*Chess (Shataranja or AshtaPada)* was invented in India.
*Sushruta is the father of surgery*. 2600 years ago he and health scientists of his time conducted complicated surgeries like cesareans, contracts, artificial legs, fractures, urinary stones and even plastic surgery and brain surgery. Usage of anesthesia was well known in ancient India. Over 125 surgical equipment's were used. Deep knowledge of anatomy physiology, etiology, embryology, digestion, metabolism, genetics and immunity is also found in many texts.

When Europeans were only nomadic forest dwellers over 5000 years ago, Indians established Harappan culture in Sindhu Valley (Indus Valley Civilization) *The place value system, the decimal system* was developed in India in 100 BC.All of us who wear cotton cloth, enjoy taste of chicken, do *yoga*, seek peace of mind or tranquility through meditation, are indebted to India.

Iron Pillar -The *forging of wrought iron* seems to have reached its zenith in India in the first millennium AD. The earliest large forging is the iron pillar at New Delhi dated by inscription to the Gupta period of the 3rd c. AD at a height of over 7 m and weight of about 6 tons. The pillar is believed to have been made by forging together a series of disc-shaped iron blooms. Apart from the dimensions another remarkable aspect of the iron pillar is the absence of corrosion which has been linked to the composition, the high purity of the wrought iron and the phosphorus content and the distribution of slag. *Town Planning and Great Baths of Indus Valley Urban planning* is evident in the neat arrangement of the major buildings contained in the citadel, including the placement of a large granary and water tank or bath at right angles to one another. The lower city, which was tightly packed with residential units, was also constructed on a grid pattern consisting of a number of blocks separated by major cross streets. Baked-brick houses faced the street, and domestic life was centered around an enclosed courtyard.
The cities had an elaborate public drainage system, Sanitation was provided through an extensive system of covered drains running the length of the main streets and connected by chutes with most residences.


Grammar: Panini's *Sanskrit grammar*, produced in about 300 B.C.E. is the shortest and the fullest grammar in the world. Ideas of natural selection, atomic polarity and evolution. This is what Manu said, perhaps 10,000 years before the birth of Christ:The first germ of life was developed by water and heat.

*Snooker , a relatively modern sport was invented in Jabalpur, during the British rule*

Chandrasekhara Raman, Indian descoverer of Raman Spectroscopy for analysis: 1888. 
Satyendranath Bose, Indian developer of statistics of particles like photos: 1894.

VINOD DHAM
As the leader of Intel's Pentium team in the early 1990s he earned the sobriquet of *"Father of the Pentium"*


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

And all this come from where ?... The biggest laugh comes from Sanskrit indeed, cause it's an indo-iranian language firstly. But i am not sure indeed, i laughed either with the number system that is arabic ! Well, i will take both and spend a nice day


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?method=4&dsid=2222&dekey=Indian+numerals&gwp=8&curtab=2222_1
http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?method=4&dsid=2222&dekey=Arabic+numerals&gwp=8&curtab=2222_1



> History
> 
> The Indian numerals have been traced back to about 50 BC. Prior to that, the Brahmi numerals used similar forms, except that 10 was represented as a fish. It is this fish shape that became the "10" of the Indian numerals. This numeral system spread to the Middle East and later came to be called the Arabic numeral system, although the Arabs continue to call their numerals the Indian numerals. In 662 a Nestorian bishop living in what is now called Iraq said of the numeral system:
> 
> I will omit all discussion of the science of the Indians ... of their subtle discoveries in astronomy - discoveries that are more ingenious than those of the Greeks and the Babylonians - and of their valuable methods of calculation which surpass description. I wish only to say that this computation is done by means of nine signs. If those who believe that because they speak Greek they have arrived at the limits of science would read the Indian texts they would be convinced even if a little late in the day that there are others who know something of value.



Sure everything is iranian or arabic . But dont tell me hinduism is arabic too .
You are too inconsequential to change the reality
So believe what you want and keep having nice days


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

chymera00 said:


> Water-Powered Car
> For more than three decades now, Daniel Dingel has been claiming that his car can run with water as fuel. An article from the Philippine Daily Inquirer said that Dingle built his engine as early as 1969. Dingel built a car reactor that uses electricity from a 12-volt car battery to split the ordinary tap water into hydrogen and oxygen components. The hydrogen can then be used to power the car engine.
> 
> Dingel said that a number of foreign car companies have expressed interest in his invention. The officials of the Department of Science and Technology (DOST) have dismissed Dingel's water-powered car as a hoax. In return, Dingel accused them of conspiring with oil producing countries. Dingel, however, was the not the only man on earth who is testing water as an alternative fuel. American inventors Rudolf Gunnerman and Stanley Meyer and the researchers of the U.S. Department of Energy's National Renewable Energy Laboratory have been pursuing similar experiments.


Not that I wouldn't love to see that, but what is the source of energy?
If it is not combustion, and it cannot be that because water already is "burned hydrogen", then it could only be nuclear fusion of the water hydrogen or nuclear fission of the water oxygen, but the latter would absorbe rather than emit energy. So is it "cold fusion"?


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

George W. Bush said:


> Not that I wouldn't love to see that, but what is the source of energy?
> If it is not combustion, and it cannot be that because water already is "burned hydrogen", then it could only be nuclear fusion of the water hydrogen or nuclear fission of the water oxygen, but the latter would absorbe rather than emit energy. So is it "cold fusion"?


Didn't read this part:


chymera00 said:


> Dingel built a car reactor that uses electricity from a 12-volt car battery to split the ordinary tap water into hydrogen and oxygen components. The hydrogen can then be used to power the car engine.


Possible if the battery has enough Amperes but then why not power the car's motor directly via the battery? In any case the energy source is the battery and not the water.


----------



## Joris Goedhart (Jan 20, 2004)

From Holland:
Joint Ventures (BV's we call it like, VOC)
And Industry, we where the first. 
Before england came with steam-energy we use wind energie to produce things on massive cale (our famous windmills).
And besides that a zillion science discoveries.


----------



## Samantha2 (May 7, 2005)

We invented the crane, lawnmower, photocopier and ofcourse cadbury


----------



## KulasKusgan (Jan 27, 2005)

skilled workforce

&

banana chips


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

> We invented the crane, lawnmower, photocopier and ofcourse cadbury


Umm Cadbury?

Cadbury is a Birmingham chocolate - AKA BOURNVILLE - or are you living in the UK?


----------



## easysurfer (Dec 12, 2004)

Jury said:


> ^ lol yea, computer and www. is wrong for sure!
> 
> many are wrong, also 1 thing im sure of, hovercraft is japanise


 Please don't comment on the validity of british inventions if you haven't got a clue what you are talking about. The hovercraft is one of those CERTAIN british inventions created from a vision through to design and into production. Where did japan come from. Just a random country you thought is good at inventions???


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

George W. Bush said:


> Not that I wouldn't love to see that, but what is the source of energy?
> If it is not combustion, and it cannot be that because water already is "burned hydrogen", then it could only be nuclear fusion of the water hydrogen or nuclear fission of the water oxygen, but the latter would absorbe rather than emit energy. So is it "cold fusion"?


Or does it run on plain b*llsh*t?


----------



## chymera00 (Mar 6, 2005)

George W. Bush said:


> Possible if the battery has enough Amperes but then why not power the car's motor directly via the battery? In any case the energy source is the battery and not the water.


Huh? I dunno waht you mean but battery wont last for more than 100km

According to him, his reactor uses electricity from a 12-volt car battery to transform saltwater or ordinary tap water with salt into deuterium oxide or heavy water, which is chiefly used as a coolant for nuclear reactors. Deuterium is actually a hydrogen isotope with twice the mass of ordinary hydrogen, and heavy water is produced when the hydrogen atoms in H2O are replaced with deuterium.

"The electricity from the battery splits the water into its hydrogen and oxygen components, and this hydrogen can then be used to power the car engine. Normally it takes temperatures of about 5,400 degrees Fahrenheit to generate hydrogen from water, but here I am just using an ordinary 12-volt battery," he claimed.

Just how this kind of chemical reaction is possible using an ordinary car battery is, of course, the secret behind Dingel's invention--and the kind of claim that leads people to dismiss him as a crackpot and charlatan. In fact, while hydrogen is being touted as a viable alternative fuel in the US and other countries, these prototypes do not make use of ICEs but fuel cell engines, nor do they run on ordinary water but on liquid hydrogen.


@Jonesy55 - I highly doubt that its run onbullshit ... The inventor wouldn't have spent decades trying to "sell" his invention if it was a hoax. You'll be surprised at how we Filipinos can be very ingenuitive, it is a lack of support from our Gov't that Filipino inventors dont get the global recognition they deserve ... It is a sad truth that our scientists are forced to sell their ideas to foreign companies, and so they get all the attention ...


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

chymera00 said:


> @Jonesy55 - I highly doubt that its run onbullshit ... The inventor wouldn't have spent decades trying to "sell" his invention if it was a hoax. You'll be surprised at how we Filipinos can be very ingenuitive, it is a lack of support from our Gov't that Filipino inventors dont get the global recognition they deserve ... It is a sad truth that our scientists are forced to sell their ideas to foreign companies, and so they get all the attention ...


But if it really worked he would be a multi-billionaire by now.


----------



## Томић (May 8, 2005)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Umm Cadbury?
> 
> Cadbury is a Birmingham chocolate - AKA BOURNVILLE - or are you living in the UK?


no she's ozi, cadbury is like the major major chocolate brand here and u see it everywhere, not a suprise y an ozi wud think its australian but yeh no it aint.tho it kinda is


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

History of Cadbury 

I've seen Canadians on this forum trying to claim Cadbury too, it's ours, hands off! :soapbox:


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm not belittling Filipino ingenuity, but in this one case it is definitively a hoax because it would amount to a physically impossible perpetuum mobile.

If the sole energy source for the hydrolysis (the "splitting" of water) is the battery you cannot expect to gain more energy from the subsequent hydrogen combustion than you invested through the battery (in fact it will give you less). That's because I guess that the energy conservation laws hold as much in the Philippines as in the rest of the universe.

But there is an extremely slight chance to gain energy if you manage to achieve a nuclear fusion of the hydrogen. For practical reasons it would have to be a "cold fusion", a phenomenon whose existence hasn't been verified so far.

BTW jonesy was closer to the truth because one can indeed power a car with bullshit. Shit is combustible, unfortunately the energy yield per mass unit is rather low.


----------



## Томић (May 8, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> History of Cadbury
> 
> I've seen Canadians on this forum trying to claim Cadbury too, it's ours, hands off! :soapbox:



as u can see, australia is the *first* overseas market, 

1914-1918 Trade overseas increases and the first overseas Cadbury factory opens near Hobart, Tasmania, to supply the Australian market.

____
http://www.cadbury.com.au


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

Joris Goedhart said:


> From Holland:
> Joint Ventures (BV's we call it like, VOC)
> And Industry, we where the first.
> Before england came with steam-energy we use wind energie to produce things on massive cale (our famous windmills).
> And besides that a zillion science discoveries.


Guy guys also invented something very revolutionary: the CD, by Phillips, I believe, which is one of the main multinational companies from the Netherlands.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Томић said:


> as u can see, australia is the *first* overseas market,
> 
> 1914-1918 Trade overseas increases and the first overseas Cadbury factory opens near Hobart, Tasmania, to supply the Australian market.
> 
> ...


Yes, 90 years after the company was founded in Birmingham.


----------



## Mansoor786 (Feb 15, 2005)

actually zero was invented by arab, ITS A FACT, and their are lots more in ur list that r not by india


----------



## Mansoor786 (Feb 15, 2005)

The sport POLO was invented in Pakistan


----------



## Roland (Jan 14, 2005)

Dutch inventions and contributions:

- first multinational
- ice skates (and more recently the clap skate)
- plaster for medical purposes
- "magic lantern" (projector)
- windmill
- binocular
- first international newspaper
- sextant
- first perfectly round football
- microscope
- compact disc
- mercury thermometer
- pendulum clock
- ...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

^ Mansoor, 

Zero was invented by Indian mathematician Aryabhatta , not arabs 
.
http://www-groups.dcs.st-and.ac.uk/~history/HistTopics/Zero.html

Google "zero discovery" and see for yourself



polo originated in Persia in the 6th century.; 
It was later on revived in British India in 19th century in manipur, a North Eastern state in India. 

Some other facts about the game:

* The oldest royal polo square is the 16th century Maidan-Shah in Isfahan, Iran.
* The oldest Polo Club in the world still in existence is the Calcutta Polo Club (1862).


http://www.answers.com/polo&r=67


----------



## Roland (Jan 14, 2005)

Cultural contribution:



> In 1664, the entirety of New Netherland was taken by the British, and under Governor Edmond Andros, New Netherland became New York. The era of Dutch ownership had ended, but the Dutch culture had taken a firm hold in the area, giving way to many of the traditions and institutions we now know today. In later years, the British colonialists would create their own melody in the symphony that is the Hudson Valley, but we can thank the Dutch for giving them the notes.


source: The Deflowering of a Valley: Dutch in the Hudson


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Yep, we gave the world NYC 

Holland was also the first republic in the world


----------



## Rigadon (Mar 3, 2003)

Jonesy55 said:


> History of Cadbury
> 
> I've seen Canadians on this forum trying to claim Cadbury too, it's ours, hands off! :soapbox:



Funnyily enough I went to a talk only a coupel of weeks agi by the head of trade marks and branding at cadbury and he mentioned that they were named the no 1 brand in Austrlaia in a survey and that they now delibrately play on the fact that most Ausrtalians consider it a native brand.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

willo said:


> *spain:
> 
> -discoverment of america
> -helicopter
> ...


I know this quote is way back then but isn't the Vikings the one who discovered Americas?


----------



## panamared (Feb 25, 2005)

the panama canal


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

DarkFenX said:


> I know this quote is way back then but isn't the Vikings the one who discovered Americas?


 No, it was the native Asians that crossed the Bering channel 30 thousand years ago. But, what a coincidence, half Americas speak Spanish nowadays.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

willo said:


> magallanes was sailing in the name of spanish crown and he didn't circumnavigate the planet. he died in filipinas before the trip back to santa maria port(the exit and finish point), so the spanish Sebastian Elcano (the second officer on board) was the first man who circumnavigates the planet



bollocks

this was already argued in here before
Magalhães/Magellan was PORTUGUESE, and he circumnavigated the world, being the first one to do that, he sailed for "Spain", because he was accused of treachery in Portugal. He learned how to sail and all his geography in Lisbon thugh, like most people did by then anyway.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Magellan


----------



## Hiram (Feb 13, 2004)

From the link posted by pedrocid:

"Ferdinand Magellan (Spring 1480 – April 27, 1521; Portuguese: Fernão de Magalhães; Spanish: Fernando/Hernando de Magallanes) was a Portuguese sea explorer who sailed for Spain. He was the first to sail from Europe westwards to Asia, the first European to sail the Pacific Ocean, and the first to lead an expedition for the purpose of circumnavigating the globe. Though *Magellan himself died in the Philippines and never returned to Europe*, 18 members of the crew and one ship of the fleet returned to Spain in 1522, having circumnavigated the globe."

So Willo was right and Pedrocid is wrong.


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

The metric system.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Hiram said:


> From the link posted by pedrocid:
> 
> "Ferdinand Magellan (Spring 1480 – April 27, 1521; Portuguese: Fernão de Magalhães; Spanish: Fernando/Hernando de Magallanes) was a Portuguese sea explorer who sailed for Spain. He was the first to sail from Europe westwards to Asia, the first European to sail the Pacific Ocean, and the first to lead an expedition for the purpose of circumnavigating the globe. Though *Magellan himself died in the Philippines and never returned to Europe*, 18 members of the crew and one ship of the fleet returned to Spain in 1522, having circumnavigated the globe."
> 
> So Willo was right and Pedrocid is wrong.



someone has stated here that he'd actually been in the Phillipines before , having sailed west-easat in order to get there, and therefore he did go across the globe , circumnavigating it. Besides, it was HIS expedition, HIs idea , therefore i think he deserves the title more than any other. He's known worldwide for that. So what you said is still bollocks.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Ning said:


> The metric system.


great invention!


----------



## DoctorZero2 (Mar 2, 2005)

Mansoor786 said:


> actually zero was invented by arab, ITS A FACT, and their are lots more in ur list that r not by india


Let me get a bit philosophical.

I don't understand how anybody can "invent" a number. One can invent the notations like the decimal, binary, octal, sexagesimal etc. notations, i.e. ways to write down numbers. But invent numbers itself? And if yes, who invented all the other numbers? Why was it harder to grasp the concept of "zeroness" than the concepts of "oneness", "twoness", "threeness" ... ? The "nothing" isn't really such an abstract concept.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

More Portuguese achievements:

*NAVIGATION*

-The first Europeans to get to the Indian Ocean through the Atlantic Ocean (known as the sea-route to India) - *Vasco da Gama*
-The First Europeans in Japan
-The first Europeans in Oceania (Australia, Indonesia, etc.)
-The first Europeans in South-America(Brazil) and in North-America (Newfoundland)

*AVIATION*

-The first to cross the South-Atlantic ocean on a plane.(Lisbon-Rio de Janeiro and back)



*SOCIAL*

-The Portuguese invented the "mulatto". Portugal was the very first country in the world to promote interracial marriages

*SCIENCE*

-The first Hippopotamus in Europe
-The first systematic studies of tropical plants and vegetation
-The first systematic studies on Tropical Diseases (like cholera in India, for instance)
-Cerebral arteriography using X-Rays (Tumor detections, etc.)


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

more from spain:

we took the potatoes/tomatos and chocolate among other products to europe


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Pedrocid said:


> someone has stated here that he'd actually been in the Phillipines before , having sailed west-easat in order to get there, and therefore he did go across the globe , circumnavigating it. Besides, it was HIS expedition, HIs idea , therefore i think he deserves the title more than any other. He's known worldwide for that. So what you said is still bollocks.


 the Spanish Sebastian D'elcano finish this trip around the globe after Magellan died in Philipines.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

willo said:


> more from spain:
> 
> we took the potatoes/tomatos and chocolate among other products to europe


not chocolate though.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

ah , and the Portuguese brought tobacco to Europe. I don't know if that can be considered an achievement though.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Arpels said:


> the Spanish Sebastian D'elcano finish this trip around the globe after Magellan died in Philipines.


yeas, but Magellan had already been in the Philippines sailing from West, I got there sailing from East which means he actually completed a round trip around the globe. Besides what does that matter, it was HIS trip not Sebastian Del Cano ; he probably didn't even know how to sail


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

Where is Germany here? That's one of the most important countries of our age. It has LOTS of inventions and contributions.


----------



## Arichis (May 11, 2005)

Seeing as this has now become a contest of “lists” and I certainly didn’t want to leave the impression that the most worthwhile Italian contribution to civilization was PIZZA (though it is quite good!!!). So here is a less than exhaustive list of contributions to humanity which originated or were perfected in Italy:

- legal system (Roman Law)
- paved roads and our modern conception of a road system
- the arch, vault and dome (architecture)
- cement
- indoor plumbing 
- centralized heating
- the Roman alphabet (derived from the Etruscan and Greek alphabet)
- “modern” fiction (the Satyricon by Petronius is considered to be the 1st modern novel)
- catapult (invented by Dionysius of Syracuse, Sicily & improved by Mariano Taccola of Siena) 
- musical notation (Boethius, Guido d’Arezzo)
- opera (Florentine camerata)
- humanism (Italian Renaissance)
- the scientific method (Galileo Galilei)
- the electric battery (Alessandro Volta)
- exploration of the world (Marco Polo, Christopher Columbus, John Cabot, Giovanni da Veranzano etc. )
- first modern university (University of Bologna, 1088 AD – Alma Mater Studiorum)
- first “state” (i.e. non-religious) university (Frederick II University of Naples, 1224 AD) 
- bank (from the Italian “banco” meaning the table on which early Renaissance bankers did their trade; world’s oldest bank is the “Monte dei Paschi di Siena”)
- punctuation (Aldus Manutuis)
- the modern calendar (both our modern “Gregorian” as well as the former “Julian”)
- wireless telegraph and trans-Atlantic broadcasting (Guglielmo Marconi)
- double entry accounting (Luca Pacioli)
- early conceptualization of the helicopter, airport, parachute, tanks, machine guns etc. (Leonardo da Vinci)
- perspective in modern painting (the Renaissance)
- universal joint (1545: Girolamo Cardano)
- thermometer (Galileo Galilei)
- hydrostatic balance (Galileo Galilei)
- anemometer (Leon Battista Alberti)
- barometer (Evangelista Torricelli)
- centrifugal pump (Leonardo da Vinci)
- eyeglasses (uncertain either by Salvino d’Armate or Alessandro Spina)
- the use of tableware (Catherine de Medici introduced the use of the fork to the French court)
- the piano (1720: Bartolomeo Cristofori)
- 1st to abolish the death penalty (1786: Grand Duchy of Tuscany based on philosophy of Cesare Beccaria)
- electroplating (1805: Luigi Brugnatelli)
- first typewriter proven to have worked (1808: Pellegrino Turri)
- carbon paper (1808: Pellegrino Turri)
- condom (Gabriele Fallopio – you know of Fallopian tube fame )
- nitroglycerin (1846: Ascanio Sobrero)
- early fax machine (1862: the “pantelegraph” by Giovanni Caselli)
- the telephone (1871: Antonio Meucci was recognized as the first inventor of the telephone by the United States Congress, in its resolution 269 dated 11 June 2002.)
- hydrofoil (1900: Enrico Forlanini)
- the Montessori Method of teaching
- nuclear reactor (1st built by Enrico Fermi based on work by Fermi, Emilio Segrè, Ettore Majorana)
- theory of beta decay and slow neutrons (Enrico Fermi)
- three-way light bulb (Alessandro Dandini)
- discovery of W and Z particles in sub-particle physics (Carlo Rubbia)

But most important of all what would humanity be without ...
- Kinder Eggs & Nutella!!!


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

Pedrocid said:


> yeas, but Magellan had already been in the Philippines sailing from West, I got there sailing from East which means he actually completed a round trip around the globe. Besides what does that matter, it was HIS trip not Sebastian Del Cano ; *he probably didn't even know how to sail*


 :hahaha: 

te quiero, Pedrocid


----------



## Roland (Jan 14, 2005)

DoctorZero said:


> Let me get a bit philosophical.
> 
> I don't understand how anybody can "invent" a number. One can invent the notations like the decimal, binary, octal, sexagesimal etc. notations, i.e. ways to write down numbers. But invent numbers itself? And if yes, who invented all the other numbers? Why was it harder to grasp the concept of "zeroness" than the concepts of "oneness", "twoness", "threeness" ... ? The "nothing" isn't really such an abstract concept.


You cannot physically give someone zero apples for instance. Simple counting starts with 1. Nothingness on itself isn't that abstract but a number for it was quite extraordinary. Zero therefor isn't 'just' a number.


----------



## Melb99 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Real Australian inventions*

Here is a REAL list of Australian/aboriginal inventions. Not bullshit like iv'e seen.

Ahem*

Aboriginal
Stone tools - Aboriginal people are thought to be the first to use ground edges on stone cutting tools and the first to use stone tools to grind seeds. 
Boomerang - a throwing stick used for many purposes whose design allows it to return to the (skilled) thrower. 
Woomera - a spear throwing holder that acts as an extension of the arm thus allowing greater power and range for the spear. "Woomera" was adopted as an appropriate name for the rocket launching range and associated settlement in outback South Australia. 
Didgeridoo - a musical instrument whose sound is immediately recognisable. It first appeared 2,000 or more years ago and at the time of European arrival was used in the north western corner of Australia. 
See also Why are there so few Aboriginal inventions?


The stump-jump plough
The Combine Harvester 
The Sarich Engine 
Wave Piercing Catamaran 
The 'Diff' (differential gears)
The 'Ute' 
Black Box Flight Recorder 
Variable Ratio Rack & Pinion Steering 
Premix cement truck
Hills Hoist - first rotary washing line
The Electric Drill 
Kiwi Shoe Polish 
The Two Stroke Lawn Mower 
Latex Gloves 
The notepad 
Telephane
The Record Changer 
Shepherd's Castors 
Pre-paid Postage 
Xerox Photocopying 
Plastic Bank Notes 
Blast Glass 
Refrigeration
Vegemite
Wine Cask 
The Vertically Integrated Migration Service 
The Australian Ballot (Secret Ballot) 
Electronic Pacemaker
Penicillin
The Bionic Ear
Aspro
Calyx Drill 
Flotation Process 
Thrust Bearing 
Australian Rules Football 
The Teleprinter 
The Pedal Wireless 

All titles are undisputed, research if in doubt.

Melb99


----------



## I'mBack (Jan 15, 2005)

nick-taylor said:


> Other important, but not as siginificant inventions as the ones above (in my humble opinion):
> - Computer
> - www.
> - Jet engine
> ...


The telephone was actually invented by Antonio Meucci (Italian) :bash:


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

... "In the 1870s, two inventors Elisha Gray and Alexander Graham Bell both independently designed devices that could transmit speech electrically (the telephone). Both men rushed their respective designs to the patent office within hours of each other, Alexander Graham Bell patented his telephone first. Elisha Gray and Alexander Graham Bell entered into a famous legal battle over the invention of the telephone, which Bell won. 

The telegraph and telephone are both wire-based electrical systems, and Alexander Graham Bell's success with the telephone came as a direct result of his attempts to improve the telegraph" ...


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

I'mBack said:


> The telephone was actually invented by Antonio Meucci (Italian) :bash:


sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh ...


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

POWER OF NON-VIOLENCE


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

has anyone said that Australia invented the LAWNMOWER


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Proud_Melburnian said:


> has anyone said that Australia invented the LAWNMOWER



umm ...

... "It was Budding, an engineer from Stroud in Gloucestershire, who invented the lawnmower in 1830. He got the idea from a local cloth mill, which used a cutting cylinder to trim fabric. His early machines were made of cast iron and featured a large rear roller and a cutting cylinder - remarkably like modern push-mowers" ...


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

The Brits did it all. I thought the Brits invented the TV as well or am I well off?


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

the Malaria Vaccine


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Roland said:


> You cannot physically give someone zero apples for instance. Simple counting starts with 1. Nothingness on itself isn't that abstract but a number for it was quite extraordinary. Zero therefor isn't 'just' a number.


Exactly. Zero is a concept, but it was embraced widely by the Indians and Mayans first, independently.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Sitback said:


> The Brits did it all. I thought the Brits invented the TV as well or am I well off?


Britain, Russia and America all had significant inputs into the production of modern day television, but the first pictures ever shown were in Selfridges Depratment Store in Oxford Street, London.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

an abbreviated list of Canadian invention... I'll highlight the interesting ones. I can't vouch for it's accuracy, as I pulled it off the net (obviously  )

*acrylics* (Plexiglas/Perspex/Lucite) - William Chalmers
Actar 911 CPR Dummy - Dianne Croteau, Richard Brault and Jonathan Vinden
air-conditioned railway coach - Henry Ruttan (1858)
antigravity suit - Wilbur R. Franks (1940)
Balderdash - Laura Robinson and Paul Toyne (1984)
*basketball* - James Naismith (1892)
batteryless radio (AC radio tube) - Edward Samuel Rogers Sr. (1925)
bovril
butter substitute
Canadarm - SPAR and the National Aeronautical Establishment (1981)
*calcium carbide and acetylene gas (production of)* - Thomas L. "Carbide" Wilson (1892)
carcino embryonic antigen (CEA) blood test - Dr. Phil Gold (1968)
cardiac intensive care unit (first)
cobalt bomb - University of Saskatchewan and Eldorado Mining and Refining (1951)
compound marine engine - Benjamin Franklin Tibbets compound revolving 
computerized braille
crash position indicator (C.P.I) - Harry T. Stevinson and David M. Makow (1959)



dental mirror
disintegrating plastic
ear piercer
*electric cooking range * - Thomas Ahearn (1882)
electric hand prosthesis for children - Helmut Lukas (1971)
electric wheelchair - George J. Klein 
*electron microscope* - Prof. E. F. Burton and Cecil Hall, James Hillier and Albert Prebus (late 1930s)
electronic wave organ - Frank Morse Robb (1927)
explosives vapour detector - Dr Lorne Elias (1990)
fathometer - Reginald Fessenden
film developing tank
*five pin bowling* - Thomas E. Ryan (1909)
foghorn - Robert Foulis (1854)
frozen fish - Dr. Archibald G. Huntsman (1926)



garbage bag (green plastic) - Harry Wasyluk and Larry Hanson (1950s)
Gestalt Photo Mapper - G. Hobrough (1975)
*gingerale* - John J. McLaughlin (1904)
goalie mask - Jacques Plante (1959)
Green ink - Thomas Sterry Hunt (1862)
hair tonic
heart valve operation (first)
helicopter trap (for landing on ships)
helium as a substitute for hydrogen in airships
*hockey*
*hydrofoil boat* - Alexander Graham Bell and Casey Baldwin (1908)
IMAX - Grahame Ferguson, Roman Kroitor, Robert Kerr (1968)
instant potato flakes - Dr. Edward Asselbegs and the Food Research Institute (1962)
insulation
*insulin * (as diabetes treatment) - Dr. Frederick Banting, Dr. Charles Best and Dr. Collip (1921)



Java - James Gosling
Jetline
jolly jumper - Olivia Poole
*kerosene* - Abraham Gesner (1840)
*lacrosse* - played since the 1600s; William George Beers set out standard rules (1860)
laser (sailboat) - Bruce Kirby, Ian Bruce and Hans Fogh (1969)
lightbulb (first patented) - Henry Woodward (1874)
liposomes



machine gun tracer bullet
MacPherson gas mask
measure for footwear
Muskol
Newtsuit - Phil Nuytten
newsprint - Charles Fenerty (1838)
Nursing Mother Breast Pads - Marsha Skrypuch (1986)



*pablum* - Drs. Alan Brown, Fred Tisdall, and Theo Drake (1930s)
*pacemaker* - Wilfred Bigelow
paint roller - Norman Breakey (1940)
panoramic camera - John Connon (1887)
Phi (position homing indicator for aircraft)
Pictionary - Rob Angel (1986)
portable high chair
radar profile recorder - NRC (1947)
radio compass
retractable beer carton handle (Tuck-away-handle Beer Carton) - Steve Pasjac (1957)
*rollerskate*



*screw propeller*
ski-binding
snowblower - Arthur Sicard (1927)
*snowmobile * - Joseph-Armand Bombardier (1937)
snowplow (rotary) - invented by J.W. Elliot (1869), first built by Leslie Brothers (1883)
steam foghorn
*standard time - Sir Sanford Fleming (1879)*
Stol aircraft - de Havilland Canada (1948)
submarine telegraph cable
*Superman* - Joe Shuster and Jerome Siegel (1938)
*table hockey* - Donald Munro (1930s)
*telephone * - Alexander Graham Bell (1874)
Trivial Pursuit - Chris Haney, John Haney and Scott Abbott (1982)


*Winnie the Pooh*
variable Pitch Propeller - Wallace Rupert Turnbull (1918)
Walkie-Talkie - Donald L. Hings (1942)
*washing machine*
wirephoto - Sir William Stephenson (1921)
Yachtzee
*the zipper* - Gideon Sundback (1913)


----------



## Sikario (Feb 5, 2005)

Every single invention ever invented has been listed 6 or 7 times so instead - 

The UK gave the world... The Spice Girls (Who were technically inventions anyway) aren't you glad the UK gave you Girl Power? ... No?

I think we've now established that every country on the planet invented the plane (or at least that's what everyone is claiming). Although rumour has it an old, rather insane man living in a shed on the Potato Islands first had a dream about flying a plane so I'll give the credit to him.

Ahh yes, us Brits gave the world sarcasm


----------



## Sikario (Feb 5, 2005)

Errm double post.

We didn't invent them :bash:


----------



## I'mBack (Jan 15, 2005)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> ... "In the 1870s, two inventors Elisha Gray and Alexander Graham Bell both independently designed devices that could transmit speech electrically (the telephone). Both men rushed their respective designs to the patent office within hours of each other, Alexander Graham Bell patented his telephone first. Elisha Gray and Alexander Graham Bell entered into a famous legal battle over the invention of the telephone, which Bell won.
> 
> The telegraph and telephone are both wire-based electrical systems, and Alexander Graham Bell's success with the telephone came as a direct result of his attempts to improve the telegraph" ...


in June 2002 Meucci was officially credited by the US House of Representatives (Resolution 269) [1] (http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-bin/getdoc.cgi?dbname=107_cong_bills&docid=f:hr269ih.txt.pdf) with the invention of the telephone, instead of Alexander Graham Bell. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone

Italy hailed the redress of a historic injustice yesterday after the US Congress recognised an impoverished Florentine immigrant as the inventor of the telephone rather than Alexander Graham Bell. 
Historians and Italian-Americans won their battle to persuade Washington to recognise a little-known mechanical genius, Antonio Meucci, as a father of modern communications, 113 years after his death. 

The vote by the House of Representatives prompted joyous claims in Meucci's homeland that finally Bell had been outed as a perfidious Scot who found fortune and fame by stealing another man's work. http://www.guardian.co.uk/international/story/0,3604,738675,00.html




Citrus-Fruit said:


> sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh ...


ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh .....


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

I'mBack said:


> in June 2002 Meucci was officially credited by the US House of Representatives (Resolution 269) [1] (http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-bin/getdoc.cgi?dbname=107_cong_bills&docid=f:hr269ih.txt.pdf) with the invention of the telephone, instead of Alexander Graham Bell. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone
> 
> Italy hailed the redress of a historic injustice yesterday after the US Congress recognised an impoverished Florentine immigrant as the inventor of the telephone rather than Alexander Graham Bell.
> Historians and Italian-Americans won their battle to persuade Washington to recognise a little-known mechanical genius, Antonio Meucci, as a father of modern communications, 113 years after his death.
> ...


What because the Americans say so, dont be so silly ... sssssssshhhhhhhh


----------



## I'mBack (Jan 15, 2005)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> What because the Americans say so, dont be so silly ... sssssssshhhhhhhh


Yeah, you are right, I've been silly because I believe Americans and not Brits! :bash: SSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Graham Bell was the man who invented the first truly workable prototype of the telephone, he was the inventor of the logic behind the phones we use today, OK!!!!

British invention deal with it.


----------

